# a distinctive sound



## BigVito

Ever notice that the mail trucks make a distinctive sound, luckily for me I recognized it and had time to run to the basement, unlucky for the mail carrier :r:r after the smoke cleared I checked the damage and for any remaining IEDs
here is what I found:









A first hit from the newbie brigade Somehow this group slipped through the NSA
I thank you Pipe&Cigar for some smokes I haven't tried in a while. Already smoked the HC :dr great smoke :ss


----------



## dwhitacre

Very nice hit!!!:tu


----------



## massphatness

The best part is you can just about make out your address on that letter.


----------



## freakygar

massphatness said:


> The best part is you can just about make out your address on that letter.


I have it if you need it Vin.

Al


----------



## BigVito

massphatness said:


> The best part is you can just about make out your address on that letter.


:hn I thought I edited that out


----------



## BigVito

ahc4353 said:


> I have it if you need it Vin.
> 
> Al


no you don't


----------



## rck70

BigVito said:


> no you don't


I Do!!!!! Duck and cover my friend......


----------



## freakygar

BigVito said:


> no you don't


Perry, trust me.


----------



## BigVito

ahc4353 said:


> Perry, trust me.


 you lost my addy (imagine me waving my hand like a Jedi)


----------



## BigVito

rck70 said:


> I Do!!!!! Duck and cover my friend......


 I need to find the leak and plug it like a Cuban


----------



## TripleF

Uh oh.......

Big time uh oh.......


----------



## BigVito

fishforfree said:


> Uh oh.......
> 
> Big time uh oh.......


I'm thinking you are right. and :gn


----------



## rck70

BigVito said:


> I'm thinking you are right. and :gn


We march...and we march, and we march, and we march.....


----------



## BigVito

rck70 said:


> We march...and we march, and we march, and we march.....


:r just keep marching and all is good


----------



## TripleF

BigVito said:


> I'm thinking you are right. and :gn


I know I'm right my friend......

I'm guessing you never read this thread....

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=156361


----------



## rack04

Uh oh Paris! Better put on those panties because you've got newbies biting at your ankles.


----------



## drunkensailor

fishforfree said:


> I know I'm right my friend......
> 
> I'm guessing you never read this thread....
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=156361


Try it, it's a good read.


----------



## BigVito

fishforfree said:


> I know I'm right my friend......
> 
> I'm guessing you never read this thread....
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=156361


Since I wasn't a newbie I stayed out Do I need to start reading every thread?


rack04 said:


> Uh oh Paris! Better put on those panties because you've got newbies biting at your ankles.


:r thanks Justine...no knock out?


----------



## BigVito

drunkensailor said:


> Try it, it's a good read.


Do I dare step into it?


----------



## TripleF

BigVito said:


> Do I dare step into it?


Just wait til tomorrow ....

HOLY FREAKIN MOLY


----------



## rack04

BigVito said:


> Since I wasn't a newbie I stayed out Do I need to start reading every thread?
> 
> :r thanks Justine...no knock out?


----------



## BigVito

fishforfree said:


> Just wait til tomorrow ....
> 
> HOLY FREAKIN MOLY


yeah, this don't help. :r


----------



## Pipe&Cigar

You are certainly welcome, B.V. Guess mine hit a bit Premature! LOL I am guessing just a drop in the bucket of things to come! :gn


----------



## BigVito

Pipe&Cigar said:


> You are certainly welcome, B.V. Guess mine hit a bit Premature! LOL I am guessing just a drop in the bucket of things to come! :gn


I didn't mind  gave me a tasty cigar to start out with


----------



## freakygar

Perry got smacked by a noob!! :r:r:r:r


More to come?

:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss

Al


----------



## BigVito

ahc4353 said:


> Perry got smacked by a noob!! :r:r:r:r
> 
> More to come?
> 
> :ss:ss:ss:ss:ss
> 
> Al


:r come a little closer


----------



## TripleF

ahc4353 said:


> Perry got smacked by a noob!! :r:r:r:r
> 
> More to come?
> 
> :ss:ss:ss:ss:ss
> 
> Al


It's just one today....................

:hn

-


----------



## BigVito

fishforfree said:


> It's just one today....................
> 
> :hn
> 
> -


nice, swimwithfishes :tg


----------



## Don Fernando

Nice first hit, and there is much more to come


----------



## BigVito

I'm going outside for a cigar or 20 :r


----------



## drunkensailor

BigVito said:


> I'm going outside for a cigar or 20 :r


That'd be a start!:ss


----------



## 14holestogie

drunkensailor said:


> That'd be a start!:ss


Looks to be a nice weekend coming up, Perry.
I think you'll be spending a lot of it outdoors.
I'll watch for the smoke from up nort'.


----------



## BigVito

14holestogie said:


> Looks to be a nice weekend coming up, Perry.
> I think you'll be spending a lot of it outdoors.
> I'll watch for the smoke from up nort'.


a trip to wal-mart is in my near future


----------



## Haastility

haha cool I cant wait until tomorrow and thursday!! hehe


----------



## BigVito

Haastility said:


> haha cool I cant wait until tomorrow and thursday!! hehe


this is going to smart :hn


----------



## shaggy

BigVito said:


> this is going to smart :hn


you disappointed me perry..i wouldl have thought u had the defenses in order but hopefully your will is:r..i may have to reconsider my recent decisions...:r

better you than me brother...enjoy :ss


----------



## SilverFox

Maybe all us FOG's should jump on just to even things out for ya.

I am sure I have a stick or two that I could send your way :ss


----------



## BigVito

shaggy said:


> you disappointed me perry..i wouldl have thought u had the defenses in order but hopefully your will is:r..i may have to reconsider my recent decisions...:r
> 
> better you than me brother...enjoy :ss


:r I used to live in a tranquil village. what defense did I need till now 


silverfox67 said:


> Maybe all us FOG's should jump on just to even things out for ya.
> 
> I am sure I have a stick or two that I could send your way :ss


:tpd: destroy the newbies


----------



## dccraft

I am expecting a haze of smoke to be drifting my way all weekend.


----------



## massphatness

silverfox67 said:


> Maybe all us FOG's should jump on just to even things out for ya.





BigVito said:


> :tpd: destroy the newbies


ummmmmm ... I think he's saying the FOG's should hit you not the noobs


----------



## DonWeb

BigVito said:


> you lost my addy (imagine me waving my hand like a Jedi)


oooohhhhh... that's your ha....... um nevermind.


----------



## BigVito

massphatness said:


> ummmmmm ... I think he's saying the FOG's should hit you not the noobs


I will the Fox set it straight


----------



## BigVito

DonWeb said:


> oooohhhhh... that's your ha....... um nevermind.


:r it works!!!


----------



## Savor the Stick

BigVito said:


> Ever notice that the mail trucks make a distinctive sound, luckily for me I recognized it and had time to run to the basement, unlucky for the mail carrier :r:r after the smoke cleared I checked the damage and for any remaining IEDs
> here is what I found:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A first hit from the newbie brigade Somehow this group slipped through the NSA
> I thank you Pipe&Cigar for some smokes I haven't tried in a while. Already smoked the HC :dr great smoke :ss


*Perry, *
*You better stay in the Basement! :mn:gn*

*Regards Brother,*
*Savor:ss*


----------



## BigVito

Savor the Stick said:


> *Perry, *
> *You better stay in the Basement! :mn:gn*
> 
> *Regards Brother,*
> *Savor:ss*


:r I plan on sleeping down there ad waking up Thursday


----------



## z3ro

your gonna get it!


----------



## Savor the Stick

Perry, You maybe should stay down there longer...delayed action fuses. 
Keep you head down, :gn

Hehehe
Savor
:ss


----------



## BigVito

:hn:chk


----------



## TripleF

Perry......do you by any chance have like a 490 megapixel digital camera or three for pics? 
:r :chk :r :chk :r :chk


----------



## mikeandshellie2

Just wondering, are you on a first name basis with the postman?
:ss


----------



## BigVito

mikeandshellie2 said:


> Just wondering, are you on a first name basis with the postman?
> :ss


Close to it. :r


----------



## malinois1

Hahahaha The newbs bombed Perry. I warned you when I bombed you about talkin smack! :r:r:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## BigVito

malinois1 said:


> Hahahaha The newbs bombed Perry. I warned you when I bombed you about talkin smack! :r:r:chk:chk:chk:chk


:r I thought I kept a low profile after that


----------



## dccraft

BigVito said:


> :r I thought I kept a low profile after that


Your profile was kept pretty low. But we found you. :ss

I expect this thread to be as long as the newbie invasion thead:chk:chk:chk


----------



## BigVito

dccraft said:


> Your profile was kept pretty low. But we found you. :ss
> 
> I expect this thread to be as long as the newbie invasion thead:chk:chk:chk


only if Al stays quiet


----------



## drunkensailor

BigVito said:


> only if Al stays quiet


Won't happen:ss:chk


----------



## rck70

Sleep tight Mr. Vito....Sleep tight....


----------



## BigVito

rck70 said:


> Sleep tight Mr. Vito....Sleep tight....


yeah, after several advil pm pills I might


----------



## rck70

BigVito said:


> yeah, after several advil pm pills I might


:r:r:r


----------



## BigVito

rck70 said:


> :r:r:r


thanks :r


----------



## chippewastud79

Wow, what a thread for a bomb by ONE noob. 4 pages for a 5'er? Come on, you noobies are going to have to do better than that :hn


----------



## freakygar

BigVito said:


> only if Al stays quiet





drunkensailor said:


> Won't happen:ss:chk


 :tpd: Oh, I think there will be a lot to say before this is over. :ss


----------



## BigVito

ahc4353 said:


> :tpd: Oh, I think there will be a lot to say before this is over. :ss


hmm I need to watch you.


----------



## sailchaser

BigVito said:


> a trip to wal-mart is in my near future


Would that be for coolers, Better get 2 there cheap


----------



## My371

*Re: Calling all newbies.....* 
 Even little Vito say's you're goin' down....
__________________
Smoke On....:gn

This was my favorite post by rck70 :r http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0006.gif

*I love it!!!:ss Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy...:tu*


----------



## rck70

My371 said:


> *Re: Calling all newbies.....*
> Even little Vito say's you're goin' down....
> __________________
> Smoke On....:gn
> 
> This was my favorite post by rck70 :r http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0006.gif
> 
> *I love it!!!:ss Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy...:tu*


Thank you......thank you very much.


----------



## joetownhound

sailchaser said:


> Would that be for coolers, Better get 2 there cheap


I think 3 is in order


----------



## dccraft

Get Up! Air Raid!!
Today is the day. :ss


----------



## dccraft

Al, I think you had better stay out of this until the dust clears. We don't want no collerateral damage to the carnage. :r


----------



## BigVito




----------



## Don Fernando

check out the one at the 1 minute point, we aimed all for your base Vito.


----------



## BigVito

Don Fernando said:


> check out the one at the 1 minute point, we aimed all for your base Vito.


:r nice, what goes around comes around


----------



## Don Fernando

Found a clip of FOG's returning fire


----------



## BigVito

Mail carrier said you hit the jackpot :r
Aside from the damage to our fence and yard and porch it's kinda funny when he says that. this is some very serious and humbling bombing 

























this is Rizzle, more to follow :r


----------



## dccraft

Don Fernando said:


> Found a clip of FOG's returning fire


or this one


----------



## dccraft

joetownhound said:


> I think 3 is in order


I'm thinking more!!! :chk


----------



## DBall

That's a shitload of packages, man. Good luck with that! :r:r


----------



## BigVito

I'm thinking you guys are crazy :r


----------



## BigVito

DBall said:


> That's a shitload of packages, man. Good luck with that! :r:r


are you the kettle today :r thanks Dan. now I need a cooler, which means further down I go:mn


----------



## Av8tor152d

oh the pain!


----------



## rack04

BigVito said:


> are you the kettle today :r thanks Dan. now I need a cooler, which means further down I go:mn


I'll see you at the bottom. I'm looking for a vinotemp myself. :tu


----------



## rck70

BOOM!!!!!


----------



## Pipe&Cigar

NICE! Told you mine was just a warning shot... its not over! :r


----------



## BigVito

rack04 said:


> I'll see you at the bottom. I'm looking for a vinotemp myself. :tu


I'm not that far yet (vinotemp) but it looks closer then I thought :ss


rck70 said:


> BOOM!!!!!


you forgot click click :r


Pipe&Cigar said:


> NICE! Told you mine was just a warning shot... its not over! :r


no chit, three more came UPS, one from CI Fulfillment (whose the wise ass) :r


----------



## Don Fernando

BigVito said:


> no chit, three more came UPS, one from CI Fulfillment (whose the wise ass) :r


mine will be a little late, see it as an aftershock.


----------



## BigVito

Don Fernando said:


> mine will be a little late, see it as an aftershock.


Considering where it was launched from, that will be shock and awe :ss


----------



## BigVito

I will post more after my bro sees this, he is going to shit :r


----------



## massphatness

Anyone notice how Perry blacked out his address in one of the photos?


----------



## BigVito

massphatness said:


> Anyone notice how Perry blacked out his address in one of the photos?


I noticed :r


----------



## rack04

massphatness said:


> Anyone notice how Perry blacked out his address in one of the photos?


Silly Paris, MS Paint is kids. :r


----------



## Don Fernando

massphatness said:


> Anyone notice how Perry blacked out his address in one of the photos?


well, TOO LATE :ss


----------



## rizzle

massphatness said:


> Anyone notice how Perry blacked out his address in one of the photos?


A little late for that don't ya think? :r
:chk


----------



## smitdavi

Damn Perry.....nice hit guys!


----------



## The Dakotan

hahahahahahahahahaha. i think Perry got schooled ... AGAIN!!! Wow, Perry. Are you going to let them do this to you? :chk


----------



## Av8tor152d

Used to be Vitos porch!


----------



## freakygar

BigVito said:


> I noticed :r


No worries, I have it.

Perry got b!tch slapped!


----------



## Jbailey

Av8tor152d said:


>


Well I hope all of you newbies are happy you finally did it, you destroyed Perry's house!


----------



## BigVito

Y'all keep on chucklin I'm takin names and giving a copy to Booker. :r


----------



## ir13

massphatness said:


> Anyone notice how Perry blacked out his address in one of the photos?












You can see 2/3rd's here and i have the last line


----------



## BigVito

Jbailey said:


> Well I hope all of you newbies are happy you finally did it, you destroyed Perry's house!


will they ever be satisfied


----------



## Don Fernando

Found a picture of Big Vito's yard


----------



## BigVito

ir13 said:


> You can see 2/3rd's here and i have the last line


how come you have my addy :gn


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Maybe my long lost package will show up now......just checked.....NOPE!


----------



## BigVito

Mr.Maduro said:


> Maybe my long lost package will show up now......just checked.....NOPE!


Maybe it is still arriving from Europe


----------



## Mr.Maduro

BigVito said:


> Maybe it is still arriving from Europe


:r Same message at the USPS....good think I sent it Priority :r

Today makes 1 month! :hn

Label/Receipt Number: 0307 3330 0000 1363 3423
Status: Processed

Your item was processed and left our BETHPAGE, NY 11714 facility on April 21, 2008. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.


----------



## Savor the Stick

HE HE HE HE

Upper right corner second from the top that's my bomb.

AHHH the devastation :ss










Perry,
Enjoy and rest in peace

Savor


----------



## ir13

BigVito said:


> how come you have my addy :gn


Because technically im still a newbie. 

Thats my package that you can see 2/3rds of the addy in the picture.


----------



## BigVito

ir13 said:


> Because technically im still a newbie.
> 
> Thats my package that you can see 2/3rds of the addy in the picture.


:hn that is scary.


----------



## Av8tor152d

Perry this might be a little late but just in case you want to prepare for next time.......

http://www.bomb-shelter.net/


----------



## Haastility

haha, i think thats mine bottom front left


----------



## ir13

BigVito said:


> :hn that is scary.


I didnt inflict too much pain. Just a nice sucker punch with this one


----------



## 14holestogie

BigVito said:


> :hn that is scary.


It looks like mine made it safely, also. I'd almost have to believe that's about it...*NOT. :r*


----------



## Savor the Stick

:r :rThis is probably not even half! HA HA HA HA
:r 

Savor :ss


----------



## BigVito

ir13 said:


> I didnt inflict too much pain. Just a nice sucker punch with this one


I'm moving across the street ASAP :r



14holestogie said:


> It looks like mine made it safely, also. I'd almost have to believe that's about it...*NOT. :r*


:hn more newbies then I can shake a stick at


----------



## 14holestogie

Savor the Stick said:


> :r :rThis is probably not even half! HA HA HA HA
> :r
> 
> Savor :ss


A kind gorilla would probably offer to pick up the rest at the PO to save his carrier a hernia. I thnk he's earning his Christmas tip this week.


----------



## Don Fernando

BigVito said:


> :hn more newbies then I can shake a stick at


one thing's for sure, you got plenty enough sticks to shake with


----------



## 14holestogie

:hn more newbies then I can shake a stick at[/quote]

We're like a wild pack of Chihuahuas. Small, but we make up for it in annoyance. Yip, yip, yip. :gn


----------



## rizzle

By the way Vito, you've got to have the weirdest address I've ever seen. Looks like y'all use lat/long up there or something. Carry on...:gn


----------



## BigVito

Mr.Maduro said:


> :r Same message at the USPS....good think I sent it Priority :r
> 
> Today makes 1 month! :hn
> 
> Label/Receipt Number: 0307 3330 0000 1363 3423
> Status: Processed
> 
> Your item was processed and left our BETHPAGE, NY 11714 facility on April 21, 2008. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.


which evening are they talking about?


----------



## BigVito

rizzle said:


> By the way Vito, you've got to have the weirdest address I've ever seen. Looks like y'all use lat/long up there or something. Carry on...:gn


I get that alot about the addy. I don't know why the don't just go by the north.


----------



## Bax

Great hit guys! Vito gets one right in the kisser. :tu


----------



## BigVito

14holestogie said:


> A kind gorilla would probably offer to pick up the rest at the PO to save his carrier a hernia. I thnk he's earning his Christmas tip this week.


yeah is, I think be will enjoy his vacation even more


----------



## renton20-cl

14holestogie said:


> :hn more newbies then I can shake a stick at
> 
> We're like a wild pack of Chihuahuas. Small, but we make up for it in annoyance. Yip, yip, yip. :gn


:r:r:r
I think tomorrow will be another interesting day as well.:ss


----------



## BigVito

renton20 said:


> We're like a wild pack of Chihuahuas. Small, but we make up for it in annoyance. Yip, yip, yip. :gn


:r:r:r
I think tomorrow will be another interesting day as well.:ss[/QUOTE]

This a very cool way to start the holiday weekend. Thank you all for making this FOG humbly a smile, Only the leader knows why I was chosen


----------



## The Dakotan

so where are the picks?!??!?! Did your arms get blown off?


----------



## ir13

The Dakotan said:


> so where are the picks?!??!?! Did your arms get blown off?


----------



## BigVito

The Dakotan said:


> so where are the picks?!??!?! Did your arms get blown off?


:r soon


----------



## freakygar

Perry you sound like Vin......


----------



## rck70

Having fun Perry?


----------



## massphatness

ahc4353 said:


> Perry you sound like Vin......


Hey Hey Hey! ... let's leave me out of this.


----------



## TripleF

*One pic of today's devistation? *

*We want more pics!!!*

We want more!

We want more!

We want more!

(c'moan....chant with me eveyrbody.....)


----------



## BigVito

rck70 said:


> Having fun Perry?


SOB :r I'm starting the task of uploading pics to photo bucket. Funny thing I coincidentally saved your box for last.


----------



## dccraft

This is so dam# much fun!!!

Noobs are like mosquitos: they're small and pesky and when the get a target in their radar they don't give up.:ss

A noob swarm:gn


----------



## BigVito

three from UPS









z3ero/Josh









huero71/Mark

















sailkat/Kathy









drunkensailor/Mike


----------



## BigVito

tenorcs/Christian









joetownhound/Dennis









dccraft/Doug









wraith/Robert









savorthestick/Kevin


----------



## BigVito

pat1075/Patrick









14holestogie/Tim









irl3/Joey









TJ Blades









beauregard/Berry


----------



## BigVito

Nadav









kgraybill/Ken









ErikH









haastillity/Adam


----------



## BigVito

from the leader: rck70/Russ


----------



## freakygar

Looks like the youngins' are kickin ur a$$!!!!!!

Great job noobs!

Al


----------



## BigVito

group shots!


----------



## BigVito

ahc4353 said:


> Looks like the youngins' are kickin ur a$$!!!!!!
> 
> Great job noobs!
> 
> Al


putting it mildly are we?


----------



## nadav

Haha, beautiful. :ss


----------



## Pipe&Cigar

Very Nice... looks like a respectable amount of Sticks! "For a bunch of Noobs"


----------



## SilverFox

massphatness said:


> ummmmmm ... I think he's saying the FOG's should hit you not the noobs


:tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd:


----------



## BigVito

silverfox67 said:


> :tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd:


negative sir. I can handle one ass whoopin at a time :r


----------



## SilverFox

BigVito said:


> negative sir. I can handle one ass whoopin at a time :r


Kinda taking all the fun out of it aren't you :ss

I believe I will be counterstriking their general to protect from future advances, you however are a lost cause.

I guess I have to give credit where due........great job newbs on a great BOTL


----------



## mikeandshellie2

Interesting I don't see mine yet.


----------



## Haastility

BAHAHAHAHA! Thats AWESOME! Good job guys!!


----------



## rck70

Nice Job Fella's.....and we March.......


----------



## ErikH

LOL, I'm not sure what percentage of the bombing run has been completed, but I hope you enjoy it! 

And please don't try to finish all of it off this weekend, we don't need that investigation....:ss


----------



## huero71

hahaha.... I'm loving this. I wonder how many more are coming?

Shock and Awe?


----------



## BigVito

silverfox67 said:


> Kinda taking all the fun out of it aren't you :ss
> 
> I believe I will be counterstriking their general to protect from future advances, you however are a lost cause.
> 
> I guess I have to give credit where due........great job newbs on a great BOTL


ok fine bomb the piss outta me :r I do bite back though:ss


mikeandshellie2 said:


> Interesting I don't see mine yet.


neither did I :r this proves I need to find shelter


ErikH said:


> LOL, I'm not sure what percentage of the bombing run has been completed, but I hope you enjoy it!
> 
> And please don't try to finish all of it off this weekend, we don't need that investigation....:ss


:r rats! I was going to see what a one man herf could do


----------



## tjblades

That's what I am talkin' bout!


----------



## TripleF

BigVito said:


> group shots!


*UN-BEE-FREAKI-IN-LEAVE-ABLE :-0*

*Props to the newbies and the newbie leader RCK07 (my nephew) for dishing out such carnage!!*


----------



## z3ro

I actually feel initiated now! 

Thanks for lettin my bomb the big one!

And vito, i hope you enjoy!


----------



## BigVito

fishforfree said:


> *UN-BEE-FREAKI-IN-LEAVE-ABLE :-0*
> 
> *Props to the newbies and the newbie leader RCK07 (my nephew) for dishing out such carnage!!*





z3ro said:


> I actually feel initiated now!
> 
> Thanks for lettin my bomb the big one!
> 
> And vito, i hope you enjoy!


I truly do brother, I cannot thank y'all enough for clearing the cloudy skies for me. I will never forget.


----------



## Conch Republican

BigVito said:


> ok fine bomb the piss outta me :r I do bite back though:ss


1st off - BIG PROPS to the newbs on this one!! RG on the way (it aint much, but I do what I can)!

2nd off - Perry you bite back? You only bite brownies dude!!!! (And it looks like the new guys knocked out some teeth!!) :ss

GREAT hit dudes!!!!!!!


----------



## BigVito

Conch Republican said:


> 1st off - BIG PROPS to the newbs on this one!! RG on the way (it aint much, but I do what I can)!
> 
> 2nd off - Perry you bite back? You only bite brownies dude!!!! (And it looks like the new guys knocked out some teeth!!) :ss
> 
> GREAT hit dudes!!!!!!!


:r:r I gum brownies now


----------



## 14holestogie

Looking like there may be a smog alert from Green Bay to the Chicago area this weekend. Looks like a respectable hit. Enjoy, Perry. :ss:ss


----------



## nozero

Great pic of a great hit!

Enjoy them!
:tu


----------



## shilala

That is one badass noobhit on a top-notch BOTL.
Nice job, men. 
Enjoy, Perry!!! I can't imagine a more deserving brother.


----------



## BigVito

thank you Scott, they say more tomorrow :hn 

Tim I will send smoke your way for sure :r


----------



## Biglizard1

I think mine is yet to arrive... didn't recognize it in the family portrait pages....:cb


----------



## dccraft

BigVito said:


> I truly do brother, I cannot thank y'all enough for clearing the cloudy skies for me. I will never forget.


You are very welcome. We have done our homework and we have learned from the best BOTLs at CS on how to handle a bombing run. Individually we are puny & weak but together we are mighty.! Enjoy :ss


----------



## Pat1075

Never underestimate newbies in numbers. Happy smoking


----------



## ErikH

huero71 said:


> hahaha.... I'm loving this. I wonder how many more are coming?
> 
> Shock and Awe?


"You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later."


:tu


----------



## BigVito

ErikH said:


> "You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later."
> 
> :tu


me too. :r


----------



## huero71

BigVito said:


> me too. :r


Just glad we could make the day memorable... :ss


----------



## BigVito

huero71 said:


> Just glad we could make the day memorable... :ss


That you all definitely did


----------



## Sailkat

Sorry about your porch 

Better rest up......tomorrow is another day! :chk


----------



## BigVito

Sailkat said:


> Sorry about your porch
> 
> Better rest up......tomorrow is another day! :chk


I'm going to need to borrow your boat :r


----------



## Sailkat

BigVito said:


> I'm going to need to borrow your boat :r


You're welcome any time:tu


----------



## massphatness

I have to tip my cap to the n00bs.

You came crawling into this thing as babes in the woods. It's been fun to watch you grow into some fine young gorillas.

w00t! :tu


----------



## The Dakotan

Somehow I think Perry will recover. What all you 2008 newbs don't realize is that Perry has a few brothers of his own. hmmm. interesting. 

i think that the horsemen may need to saddle up some time in the relatively near future. :chk

all i have to say is ... you don't know us ... we don't know you ... but we're coming for you. :ss

Perry, you know we got your back.


----------



## BigVito

massphatness said:


> I have to tip my cap to the n00bs.
> 
> You came crawling into this thing as *babes in the woods*. It's been fun to watch you grow into some fine young gorillas.
> 
> w00t! :tu


:tu


----------



## BigVito

The Dakotan said:


> Somehow I think Perry will recover. What all you 2008 newbs don't realize is that Perry has a few brothers of his own. hmmm. interesting.
> 
> i think that the horsemen may need to saddle up some time in the relatively near future. :chk
> 
> all i have to say is ... you don't know us ... we don't know you ... but we're coming for you. :ss
> 
> Perry, you know we got your back.


thanks brother, adding there addys to my list and will hand them out at the herf with Booker this Saturday:tu


----------



## huero71

BigVito said:


> thanks brother, adding there addys to my list and will hand them out at the herf with Booker this Saturday:tu


We're going for an all out war, are we? :gn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## BigVito

paging TJ Blades :hn
Corpus Christi, TX 78413


----------



## BigVito

huero71 said:


> We're going for an all out war, are we? :gn:gn:gn:gn


it may be that. it might not. we will find out when the Commander speaks


----------



## z3ro

I think we all need to thank rck70 the most. Hes the newb that organized this Atomic bomb on vito. I dont think anything will ever ever be the same after this, and i dont think you CS OG's will ever look at the newb population as the same again!

-Josh


----------



## huero71

z3ro said:


> I think we all need to thank rck70 the most. Hes the newb that organized this Atomic bomb on vito. I dont think anything will ever ever be the same after this, and i dont think you CS OG's will ever look at the newb population as the same again!
> 
> -Josh


I'll second that. rck70 led the charge... Very nice!!!:tu


----------



## The Dakotan

huero71 said:


> We're going for an all out war, are we? :gn:gn:gn:gn


oh geez. it's amazing when a newb thinks that they know what an all out war looks like.  I would recommend going through the last two years in the bomb thread. Look for things like Florida, Texas, Booker, Michigan, Indiana, the Legion, etc. That will show you what an all out war looks like. haha. i still feel like a newb here when I think about all the crazy BOTL who send multiple box bombs. :ss



BigVito said:


> it may be that. it might not. we will find out when the Commander speaks


Commander Booker is CRAZY!!!!!!!!



z3ro said:


> I think we all need to thank rck70 the most. Hes the newb that organized this Atomic bomb on vito. I dont think anything will ever ever be the same after this, and i dont think you CS OG's will ever look at the newb population as the same again!
> 
> -Josh


All of the above was meant as a joke, btw.  You newbs are top notch and my hat is off to rck70 and his band of merry newbs. You couldn't have picked a better target!!


----------



## BigVito

The Dakotan said:


> oh geez. it's amazing when a newb thinks that they know what an all out war looks like.  I would recommend going through the last two years in the bomb thread. Look for things like Florida, Texas, Booker, Michigan, Indiana, the Legion, etc. That will show you what an all out war looks like. haha. i still feel like a newb here when I think about all the crazy BOTL who send multiple box bombs. :ss
> 
> *Commander Booker is CRAZY!!!!!!!! *
> 
> All of the above was meant as a joke, btw.  You newbs are top notch and my hat is off to rck70 and his band of merry newbs. You couldn't have picked a better target!!


And it happens this Saturday  what great timing for him to becoming here :tu


----------



## Pipe&Cigar

rck70 did a great job, and I speak for myself here: Any retaliation attempts will be met with Extreme prejuduce. 

Besides good luck getting Tobacco though my state lines, They love it going out but not coming in, I suggest you just lose the address... :r

I think after round one is over, Round two should commence!


----------



## BigVito

Pipe&Cigar said:


> rck70 did a great job, and I speak for myself here: Any retaliation attempts will be met with Extreme prejuduce.
> 
> *Besides good luck getting Tobacco though my state lines*, They love it going out but not coming in, I suggest you just lose the address... :r
> 
> I think after round one is over, Round two should commence!


:r:gn


----------



## ir13

You dont want to retailiate against me Perry, that sucker punch will be much worse if there is retailiation


----------



## z3ro

my favorite part of this whole mess, besides gettin vito so well, is getting quoted. It makes me sooo unbelievably happy that my B'sOTL feel so much about my statement to quote me!


Thanks guys!
Josh


----------



## hk3

sum of a bitch you got molly-whopped! Look at all them Gd'in sticks!!!!!!!


----------



## BigVito

ir13 said:


> You dont want to retailiate against me Perry, that sucker punch will be much worse if there is retailiation


:r


hk3 said:


> sum of a bitch you got molly-whopped! Look at all them Gd'in sticks!!!!!!!


ain't that the truth


----------



## Don Fernando

The Dakotan said:


> Somehow I think Perry will recover.


It ain't over yet, there is more to come.


----------



## BigVito

Don Fernando said:


> It ain't over yet, there is more to come.


The one that scares me most, international


----------



## Don Fernando

BigVito said:


> The one that scares me most, international


I didn't know your shoesize, so no pink clogs included, you got away pretty good


----------



## BigVito

Don Fernando said:


> I didn't know your shoesize, so no pink clogs included, you got away pretty good


:r:r Id say I got a pretty good too. Although .....never mind :chk


----------



## Don Fernando

z3ro said:


> I think we all need to thank rck70 the most. Hes the newb that organized this Atomic bomb on vito.


:tpd:

also props to Big Vito, he is taking it like a man. At this time, he reminds me of Tony Montana with the famous "little friend" scene, getting hit several times but getting up time after time.

But Perry, in the end, Tony stayed down forever :ss


----------



## BigVito

Don Fernando said:


> :tpd:
> 
> also props to Big Vito, he is taking it like a man. At this time, he reminds me of Tony Montana with the famous "little friend" scene, getting hit several times but getting up time after time.
> 
> But Perry, in the end, Tony stayed down forever :ss


:r thanks


----------



## 14holestogie

I also wanted to send my props out to RCK70 for setting up this historical (hysterical) motley group and letting us greenhorns play along. It's been a blast. More fun to come and count me in.


----------



## rizzle

The Dakotan said:


> Somehow I think Perry will recover. What all you 2008 newbs don't realize is that Perry has a few brothers of his own. hmmm. interesting.
> 
> i think that the horsemen may need to saddle up some time in the relatively near future. :chk
> 
> *all i have to say is ... you don't know us ... we don't know you ... but we're coming for you. :ss*
> 
> Perry, you know we got your back.


That's some funny stuff right there.:tu
Y'all do realize the 2008 noobs ain't no play toy.  Our next attack will be much more covert, much more devious, much more evil. Consider this a shot across the bow of a deserving gorilla's ship. And lest any of you forget, there is more of it where that came from.:mn Enjoy the smokes Vito!!!

Now who's going to work on our membership banner so that we may display it proudly?


----------



## nadav

You mean this one? 


rizzle said:


> That's some funny stuff right there.:tu
> Y'all do realize the 2008 noobs ain't no play toy.  Our next attack will be much more covert, much more devious, much more evil. Consider this a shot across the bow of a deserving gorilla's ship. And lest any of you forget, there is more of it where that came from.:mn Enjoy the smokes Vito!!!
> 
> Now who's going to work on our membership banner so that we may display it proudly?


----------



## rizzle

Yep, that'll work. How do I get it attached?


----------



## BigVito

rnd two USPS landed, today my mailman had someone following him :hn:r


----------



## Pipe&Cigar

HAHAHA... Classic (Just guessing, I really haven't been around long enough to Know a "Classic" if it bit me on the Ass)


----------



## rck70

"The Aftershock"


----------



## dccraft

Part Deux begins! :gn


----------



## BigVito

the foundation on the house destroyed, on the bright side I have plenty of cigars while it is fixed :r

Again thank you all  this has been a crazy week for me and this was the perfect timing for a bomb to hit the newbie brigade has my respect :u


----------



## Senate1123

whoo-hoo!!! mines in that lot, finally. :ss


----------



## BigVito

Senate1123 said:


> whoo-hoo!!! mines in that lot, finally. :ss


oh yeah, which one


----------



## Senate1123

second from the bottom, the right pile. i THINK. but i guess it could be third from bottom. unless i got the wrong addy.


----------



## massphatness

The Dakotan said:


> i think that the horsemen may need to saddle up some time in the relatively near future. :chk


I'm ready!









Just call me Brokeback Phatness


----------



## BigVito

Senate1123 said:


> second from the bottom, the right pile. i THINK. but i guess it could be third from bottom. unless i got the wrong addy.


I will let you know :tu

it is a great honour to be the initial hit from the *Newbie Brigade '08*


----------



## BigVito

massphatness said:


> I'm ready!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just call me Brokeback Phatness


:r sexy


----------



## rck70

where's the pics of today's carnage?


----------



## BigVito

soon it will be uploaded. :tu


----------



## BigVito

Day2









Biglizard1









BigDilly









Flyinillini75









Renton20









Jason H. :u









Donavon









Senate1123










newbies my ass :r that was a Moab, and I fear there is still more to come.


----------



## freakygar

Looks like Perry has no A$$ left! Another day another a$$ whoopin eh Perry?



massphatness said:


> I'm ready!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just call me Brokeback Phatness


And you!! Chuck Connors your not!


----------



## Av8tor152d

Hey glad you got the shipment from Iraq and thanks to Russ for forwarding it to you as well! Enjoy!


----------



## Don Fernando

BigVito said:


>


maybe this one was more appropriate 



* :ss*


----------



## mikeandshellie2

LMAO, I still don't see ours. Oh well you'll know when you get it. We made a little story to go along with it and hope you enjoy it. It's just a silly little ditty that we came up with at 2 am,lol. I know we're night owls. Hopefully,it'll at least make it there before Don's,lol. I used the military post office and usually they are faster than the normal post but I guess they are behind this week. Here's the DC# 03073330000037882616


----------



## 14holestogie

Again thank you all  this has been a crazy week for me and this was the perfect timing for a bomb to hit the newbie brigade has my respect :u[/quote]
*Is this some of that hot monkey love I've heard so much about? :tu*


----------



## BigVito

Av8tor152d said:


> Hey glad you got the shipment from Iraq and thanks to Russ for forwarding it to you as well! Enjoy!


Very cool to get a shipment from Iraq :ss thank you


----------



## BigVito

mikeandshellie2 said:


> LMAO, I still don't see ours. Oh well you'll know when you get it. We made a little story to go along with it and hope you enjoy it. It's just a silly little ditty that we came up with at 2 am,lol. I know we're night owls. Hopefully,it'll at least make it there before Don's,lol. I used the military post office and usually they are faster than the normal post but I guess they are behind this week. Here's the DC# 03073330000037882616


I will keep an eye for it:tu


14holestogie said:


> Again thank you all  this has been a crazy week for me and this was the perfect timing for a bomb to hit the newbie brigade has my respect :u


*Is this some of that hot monkey love I've heard so much about? :tu*[/QUOTE]

mmmmm monkey love :r


----------



## BigVito

ahc4353 said:


> Looks like Perry has no A$$ left! Another day another a$$ whoopin eh Perry?
> 
> And you!! Chuck Connors your not!


:r:r


----------



## TripleF

This is simply impressive. The newbies have delivered above and beyond what was originally thought possible!!!

Sahloot!


----------



## drunkensailor

Just got back in town and couldn't wait to catch up on the bombing.
Perry, you got some clean-up to do. Great job fellow newbs!


----------



## tjblades

BigVito said:


> paging TJ Blades :hn
> Corpus Christi, TX 78413


Yes Sir?


----------



## Biglizard1

Glad to see my noobie brethren are keepin you hopping BigVito, I wish to thank all of the Newbie 08 gang for the smiles that appear evey time I open the forum. Biglizard is very happy to be a part of this fun.

I am glad to see my first mailing arrived safe and sound... They will be better packaged with more experience..........and more bombing runs......eheheheheh


----------



## dccraft

Way to go Team! I love to look at those pictures.:tu Can't wait to see if there are any more bombs with delayed fuses.


----------



## BigVito

there is one pic missing, I will get it up later


----------



## BigDilly

Thats my little package upfront. Glad to be a part of the Gorilla Family.

*Newbie Brigade 08'
*
Enjoy the sticks Big Vito,


----------



## BigVito

AFTERSHOCK!









Don Fernando

thank you for the wake up call :r
I'm diggin the key chain


----------



## Don Fernando

had to add a signature Perry, glad you like it 

10 frikkin' days, good to know for the next bomb run.


----------



## BigVito

Don Fernando said:


> had to add a signature Perry, glad you like it
> 
> 10 frikkin' days, good to know for the next bomb run.


I opened it up chuckled and thought "that is freakin cool" and I had a  the whole time


----------



## joetownhound

BigVito said:


> the foundation on the house destroyed, on the bright side I have plenty of cigars while it is fixed :r
> 
> Again thank you all  this has been a crazy week for me and this was the perfect timing for a bomb to hit the newbie brigade has my respect :u


I'm willing to bet the mailman have lost what little if any respect for you by this time. I believe this is what make them go postal. In all good fun Perry you deserved it.:tu:tu:tu:ss


----------



## BigVito

joetownhound said:


> I'm willing to bet the mailman have lost what little if any respect for you by this time. I believe this is what make them go postal. In all good fun Perry you deserved it.:tu:tu:tu:ss


:r:r he has off this week, thank you bro :ss


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Way to go Noobs! I think P-Dawg will be a long time recovering from this one.:tu


----------



## BigVito

mikeandshellie2 said:


> Interesting I don't see mine yet.












:ss I :r at the story nice :tu


----------



## TripleF

Well Perry........what do you think of these newbies? 

Pretty impressive huh? 

Glad I was able to assist........uhhhhhhh.....I mean SIDE with them.


----------



## BigVito

fishforfree said:


> Well Perry........what do you think of these newbies?
> 
> Pretty impressive huh?
> 
> Glad I was able to assist........uhhhhhhh.....I mean SIDE with them.


assist :r one way to put it. I think it was and is a heck of a great group.  And will continue to make this community what it is and will be. A great place to hang our hats.

Thank you "newbies"  for this humbling hit on a bumbling twit. :chk


----------



## mikeandshellie2

Glad you liked it! Hope you enjoy!


----------



## nadav

Is this all of it now? :r


----------

